# One smart pup



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I have a LGD. Her name is Ava (Avalanche), a Maremma/Pyrenees mix. She lives full time with a small herd of nigerian does. She still a pup really.

Anyway one day I was moving fencing around and had the gate to the pen temperarly tied with 2 pieces if twine. I noticed one was missing, so I tied another on. Ava promptly untied it and walked away!

So I thought, "Well this is a fluke". I got my phone ready to take a video (in case she just happened to repeat it). I tied the twine.

And she did it again! I got it on video. Here is the link:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

WOW THATS SOOOOO COOL!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe... :shocked: very smart pup for sure.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...she looks like such a cute dog!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Smarty pants :laugh:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

SWEEEEEEET!!!!!!


----------

